# Planning question about old cottage



## john-grimes (2 Oct 2020)

This is a sort of a philosophical question in terms of planning. Lets say you have a field with an old stone cottage on it, probably abandoned for the last 50 year or more, roof falling in, and generally just a wreck. Is that still a house in terms of planning? Like, if I fix it up and put a roof on it, can I move in and say I live there now? Get an eircode, electricity, phone etc. (providing I dont extend the size of the house)

If not, when is a house no longer a house in terms of planning etc.? Does an old run down stone cottage have any rights as a house?!


----------



## Leo (2 Oct 2020)

No, if it's derelict, you must submit a planning application to bring it back into use. With that you will have to bring it up to current spec with waste discharge often being a challenge (is there access to a public sewer or will a treatment system be required?)

With the intervention of property tax, some were quick to declare old unused properties as uninhabitable to escape paying.


----------



## john-grimes (2 Oct 2020)

Leo said:


> No, if it's derelict, you must submit a planning application to bring it back into use...


Thanks Leo. Do you know if there is any official definition of what is derelict? What makes a house derelict?

Further reading shows that Leo is correct, a house that has not been lived in for a long time is no longer regarded as a home and planning must be re-obtained to use it as a home. There is some useful information on this topic here...








						How do I turn a rural wreck into a country retreat?
					

Q I have an old cottage on my dad's land (pictured, above left) and I am wondering if it is worth restoring. Would it be very costly? I would like to use it for a holiday home as I live away from my homestead.




					www.independent.ie


----------



## Leo (2 Oct 2020)

Some of Revenue's tests include whether it has a sound roof and windows, does it have electricity, water, and sanitary services.


----------

